# how would you outfit your wood shop from scratch with ONLY $1000



## ToolCrib (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's a hypothetical situation that I think you guys might have fun answering…

1) You have no woodworking tools. Zilch. Zero. Not even a pocket knife.
2) You have $1000 tool budget for a YEAR.

What woodworking tools would you buy?

Why?

Here's how Marc Spagnuolo answered this question:
http://thewoodwhisperer.com/?p=159

I look forward to hearing what you think!

Also, just so you know, I may write about this LumberJocks thread in our ToolCrib blog (on our site).

G


----------



## BassBully (Mar 8, 2007)

Give me the $1,000 first, then I'll tell you after I spend it! 

This is a tough question because I am a power tool guy and there's not much I could do with $1,000. I would have to try to find some of this used: Table Saw first, Jointer second, and planer 3rd.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Someone else asked a similar question a while back, except it was what to buy with his bonus money.

One answer that was given, and the answer I agree with the most, was to find a few projects that you're really interested in making and figure out what tools would be necessary for those projects. I'd start with buying those tools and I would make sure I bought the best quality tools I could afford.

If I had to pick specific tools, I'd say to start with a good contractor-style table saw and outfit it with a better blade (Ridgid has a 10" blade Popular Woodworking rated just a notch under Forrest blades for a meager $30), crosscut sled (make it), an upgraded miter gauge, and a really good dado set. That gives you a lot of versatility with just the one main tool. With a table saw and these additions, you can:


rip and crosscut cleanly
make dados and grooves
make miter cuts
make tenons

After that, I'd look for a good router with multiple bases. Wait until the next Woodcraft $5 Router Bit sale and pick up a set of 10 of them for $50. With some inginuity and some scavenged pieces, you can use a wing of your table saw to make a router table and then your TS fence does double duty. With a good router and router table, you can:


joint board edges
create edge profiles
make mortises and tenons
make dados and grooves

I'm sure I missed a lot of the uses of both - these were just off the top of my head. You might be pushing it, with the $1000 limit, but I think it could be done.


----------



## BassBully (Mar 8, 2007)

I've changed my mind. If I only had $1,000, I would purchase a band saw, a mini lathe, a few high speed chisels. I could begin turning pens and small bowls and sell them. Eventually making enough money to purchase my other equipment.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Table saw…without a doubt. Last year I made $10,000.00 profit on one set of cabinets.

I bought the Hitachi C10FL tablesaw for $500.00 and for the price it wasn't a bad deal. I wish I'd have know then what i know now.

3 1/4 HP Plunge Router for $275.00

Buck Professional Chisels for $20.00
Hitachi 12 v Drill/Driver $80
Ryobi Random Orbital Sander for $40
6 (six) 1/2" pipe clamps


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Hmm…. only 1 grand. I think i'd get the best tablesaw I could, can do a lot with that. I"ll make all my jigs and fixtures. If there was money left over, I'd get incidentals like clamps and so on.

Next year I'd get a lathe….

or maybe I'd wait a couple years and get an awesome lathe!

or vice versa!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

since I don't use the table saw I can pass on that .. but the mitre saw is a must for me ( I can't handle a handsaw effectively and I do have to cut the wood somehow!!) 
I need something to put the wood together so… router, hammer, and glue. 
Sander: I love my drum/spindle sander and use it A LOT .. so that goes on my list. 
And now to make the box unique … hmmm not sure if I have money left for my scroll saw but there is $$ for a chip knife. and with a little practice I could get good at that and between that and experimenting with colours of wood, I think that I could feed the "addiction"


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Obi,

you're pushing $1,000 without a saw blade, bits for the router, sharpening system for the chisels (even sandpaper sharpening costs bucks these day - for a whole year don't forget!), set of sanding pads for the orbital sander, and ya didn't put a price on the clamps. I won't even get into basics like, you know, glue, some mineral spirits, a hammer, a fairly good measuring ruler, something to check right angles… it really starts adding up. Even Marc left off all this stuff on his list. As the saying goes, "The devil lies in the details."

I hate to sound negative and I know the question said "tools", but I just don't think it can be done. I will be very interested to see some more lists but woodworking is expensive, even as a hobby.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I saw (on tv) turners in Morocco making chess peices with small hand powered lathes (using a bow in their right hand) holding the tool with their left hand and guiding the tool with their foot, while using their other foot to hold the tail stock in place…

would I want to have a similar set up? no… but I can make a pole lathe, a shaving horse and all sorts of other tools and accessories… maybe I should pull back the price of my tablesaw a bit so I can get a drawknife, chisels etc (used, on ebay, or a yard sale)
we woodworkers can be an enterprising lot!

Funny how many woodworkers got into this because they couldn't afford furniture… and end up making things that are definately not cheaper than an equivalent piece.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Chip, my sharpening system for my chisels cost me $25.00 $70 .00 for clamps and that leaves enough for a quart of Elmer's glue.

This isn't a custom saw shop we're starting up, it's a basic "I have to have the basics" thousand dollars.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Scottie,
I can build everything cheaper than I can buy the item for, and because it's hand made and "Fine Craftsmanship" I can sell it for more. And if they can"t afford it, I'll send them to Wal-Mart.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

I hear ya Obi.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I hate seeing stuff in circulars when I know the wood costs more than the final project…. Granted my wood would be better, and I wouldn't throw the darn thing away after a few months…

I'd never send people to Wal-mart… but actually, if they don't want something from an artist, an artisan, or a craftsman… then they deserve to go there.

On the ride home I rethought my 1000 shop. I just want a really good lathe, with chisels, chucks etc… then I can spend the year "meditating" while I wait to get going on building the rest of the shop… plus with access to Dads, my father-in laws, and grandfathers stuff… I could easily make do until then.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Chip this reminds me of an old blog I wrote. 
I'd have to go small power tools. $100.00 table saw, router, compressor, nail gun, drill, jig saw, miter saw, skill saw and some used hand tools.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd buy a Skill 77 worm drive and make a cutting guide. $140 
Bosch Jigsaw $160
Bosch PS20-2 Drill $120
Porter Cable 693 Pk (plunge and fixed) $190

Rockler 5 piece router bit starter kit $100 Straight bit, rabbet bit, roundover , ogee, and chamfer
Marples Set $40
Stanley low angle block plane $30
Buiscuit Joiner on Ebay $100
Total $880
Spend the rest on a sheet of melamine to build a router table, some crosscut guides and some screws. Maybe some pipe clamps.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I would go strait to Craigslist.

Used Table Saw, Jointer, Planer, bench top drill press, Bandsaw if I could find a decent one.

Then I would hit the flea market for the basic handtools. Saws, hammer, drill, drill bits, block plane, jack plane, etc.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

I take back my earlier post.

I just made a trip this morning to that store with the orange logo. I don't buy my tools there and wasn't aware of what you could get. My humblest apologies.

If you wanted to jump in and weren't worried about building a collection of quality equipment you could easily buy a table top contractors saw, a router, a band saw, a drill press, a jig saw, a hand sander and misc. other small tools for under $1,000. I think it all depends on whether or not you're commiting to woodworking for the long haul or just testing the waters.

And my earlier comment didn't stick to the "just tools" part of the question either. If there is an additional budget for all of the other "disposable" items that are needed almost daily such as sandpaper, glue, mineral spirits, Advil (sorry, just kidding), etc, then it could easily be done. again, my apologies.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

If I was starting with nothing, I would go for a contractors table saw, a DeWalt 618PK router set, a set of Ryobi battery powered tools (drill, cut off saw, etc), and some clamps. That would take up the thousand dollars just like that. The table saw would have to do for most of the cutting needs, the hand drill for whatever needs drilled or screwed. The router for grooves, edging, etc.

Come to think about it, the only thing I am missing is that table saw. Where is my $1000 ?


----------

